# The Flesh is Weak - A Horus Heresy Iron Hands Project Log



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Definitely nailed down what Legion I am doing now, and I've got an army list I'm happy with and several ideas for conversions in mind. I've just started painting my first squad which is a catapractii terminator squad. 

The first model is a bit of trial, I'm planning to add the Iron Hands transfers to it as well, so here it is.










I'm thinking that the metal is a bit dull so I'm thinking of doing a layer of mithril silver over it.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Not a SM chapter you usually see around both in game and modeling, especially in the heresy era! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Yay more iron hands, i look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

+ rep looking good bro, I agree with the mithril silver your planning, I imagine the Iron Hands would have respect for their steel and have it all polished up and it will contrast well against the black armour


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Looks like you know your way round the brush, looking forward to where this log will go. 

A suggestion, try using a lamp when your taking pictuires so we can see the detail better, although the cataphract is naturally a darker model due to the deep recesses.


----------



## dbs101 (Jan 21, 2011)

that model looks awesome


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks, not done any more work yet, but my Mk I Vindicator turned up today, so I took it apart and put it back together again so it was neater and more aligned, also added some new parts because the old cupola and head lights were pretty rubbish. 

Hopefully I'll get the time to brighten the metal on the model tomorrow and post a picture.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Quick question, I'm trying to decide on what clan to go with, these are the four current symbols available from FW, which do you think will look best?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Its not what others think is best, its what you think is best and appeals to you more, myself i would go with the lightening bolt one or the wrench myself.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm leaning towards the wrench, after doing some research I found out Medusson and Bion Henricos was from that clan and they were fighting well after Istvaan V so that clan could still be at fighting strength including tanks, terminator armour etc.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Well if that fits how you want your clan to be the go for it, i always like seeing loads of terminators, id especially love to see a mass of Cataphractii pattern in iron hands colours.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Well this is the list I'm heading towards, with a big squad of cataphractii terminators 

*HQ*

Praetor - Cataphractii armour / Lightning Claws / _(Pride of the Legion)_ - 155

*Troops*


Legion Cataphractii Squad (x10) - Reaper Autocannons (x2) / Thunder Hammers (x4) / Pair of Lightning Claws (x4) / Chain fist (x2) - 475

Legion Veteran Tactical Squad ( x10) - Tank Hunters / Artificer armour / Thunder hammer / Melta-guns (x2) / Combi-melta - 270
Rhino - Combi-melta / Auxilary drive / Extra armour - 65

Legion Tactical Squad (x20) - Artificer armour / Power axe - 270


*Elites*

Contemptor Dreadnought - Kheres Assault Cannon / Extra armour - 200


*Heavy Support*
Legion Spartan Assault Tank - Auxilary drive / Flare shield / Armoured ceramite / Frag Assault Launchers - 360

Vindicator - Auxilary Drive - 130

Whirlwind - Hyperios air-defence missiles - 75


*Total* - 2000


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

An Update on the model, one is done with natural light and a natural light bulb the second has both the original ones but also my lamp.


















I don't think the images are sharp enough, it looks less messier than those images show. I'm wondering whether I should do a thin wash of badab black over the metal to add a bit of definition into the metal.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Just a little update, I'm still doing these, but I'm holding back a little because it appears even cataphractii will have legion specific shoulder pads now.

Do you think I should give the metal colour a deep wash or a small wash or leave it altogether?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I think it needs a wash of some sort, certainly, but how much of one... Hard to say.

Great to see the birth of a HH army of one of my favorite legions!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

A black wash or maybe another colour?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm thinking black, yeah. Don't think anything else would work for Iron Hands.

Except maybe a watered down black and blue mix. Hmm, a bit of a chromium effect. You'd have to be really careful not to overdo it, but...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm thinking of maybe just going back to white instead of the steel colour for the trimming, after seeing this army on FB today


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

on the bottom right symbol it reminds me of forge world meets nurgle, looks great so far.


----------

